# Tutorial Needed for SBFing from a bootable CDROM.



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good tutorial for SBFing off a bootable CDROM. I have Windows XP and I would like this use this method over RSD Lite.

Thanks!


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Give this a gander http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Ill add a tutorial to my flashing sbfs tutorial. But if u decide u wanna give rsdlite a try my tutorial gives u a step by step guide to doing it. its in the stickied posts of this subforum


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

cory46 said:


> Give this a gander http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


Awesome! This was exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

Also, how to I close the thread? lol


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

closed


----------

